# Tyranid Harpy - Conversion



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Forgive the mediocre quality of the pic, the main idea here is to show the model more than the paint (which is good, honest!) so as to... well, brag I guess.  



















Comments, questions are welcome.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks more like a REALLY PISSED OFF winged hive tyrant to me! Harpy's i think are mini Harridans =/


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The harpy is not as big as that. I felt the Hive Tyrant was a better scale to use than the alternatives, which were the trygon or carnifex. 

Thanks to the new plastic kit, I will be making several more, and may even write up a tutorial on making it a bit more... well, harpy, and less converted Hive Tyrant.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Everyday, I see more and more making me want to play Tyranids. Maybe someday ... Anyway, I like the feel of the model; a nice alternative to my friend's Trygon conversion. His has a "blot out the sun" feel but looks good. Maybe it's the serpentine body. I do have an idea to make the new Hive Tyrant look more Harpy when converted though. Have a spare Gargoyle on its base or its back.


----------

